# My black female bisexual writing friend "unfriended" me on Facebook...



## Blackrook (Sep 13, 2019)

She was helping me with my science fiction book series, but I think she wanted to be more than friends, and she finally got so pissed off, we had a big argument, she jumped out of the car, and I haven't seen her since.

That was a week ago.

I never told you about her because I didn't want to be the conservative white guy who said "I'm not a racist, I have a black friend" or "I'm not a homophobe, I have a bisexual friend."

But now that we apparently aren't friends anymore, I feel free to discuss the relationship.

She admitted to me that when we first met, she considered me as a possible boyfriend, but then I told her I wanted to be "just friends" from the very beginning.

My honesty was probably a bad idea, in hindsight. I think I seriously pissed her off when I told her I never saw her as a potential girlfriend.


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 13, 2019)

Was she one of those Nazis advising you on your book?


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 13, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Was she one of those Nazis advising you on your book?


No, she actually inspired me and in a way I was writing the book for her: lots of sex scenes, including lesbian sex scenes, and plenty of social justice warrior stuff going on with the main characters.

I will miss her.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2019)

She very quickly became my best friend, and within moments became my worst enemy.

Women.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 27, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> She very quickly became my best friend, and within moments became my worst enemy.
> 
> Women.


You didn't say anything negative about Obama, did you?  Or anything positive about Trump?


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 27, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > She very quickly became my best friend, and within moments became my worst enemy.
> ...


No, we never talked about politics.

The thing is, she wanted a sexual relationship and I didn't.

I told her, I wanted a working relationship, so we could help each other write.

I said, sex will make it weird and then that will ruin our working relationship.

Well, it happened just the same.

We didn't have sex, and it got weird anyway, and now we're not working together.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 28, 2019)

Can a man be friends with a woman, without the sex thing getting in the way?

I thought so, but apparently I was wrong.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 28, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Thanks!  At least politics DIDN'T get in the way.  I recently lost a female friend (not girlfriend) because she's liberal and hates our president.  Oh well, I look at it as HER loss.


----------



## Blackrook (Sep 28, 2019)

I couldn't be her boyfriend, she told me too much about herself to make that possible, i.e. sexual stuff I won't repeat here.


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 21, 2019)

I still miss her, but now that I think about it, she was getting more and more unpleasant at the end.

She was obsessed with my relationship with my ex-wife.  My ex-wife bought me a toothbrush holder, and she wanted me to refuse to use it.

I thought my friend was being silly, but looking back maybe that's what finally broke it for her, the fact that I took that damn toothbrush holder from my ex-wife.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 20, 2019)

What you said is great as the background, now please tell about the writings.

What the bisexual woman character will do in your novel?  Like, is she a wife having children? Single working as a cashier at McDonald? Car mechanic perhaps?

Whom she will relate with besides her man (men) and her woman (women)?

Why is so important for you the inclusion of this character in your novel?

Describe about her -no more as the person you know- but the character in your novel.


----------

